# Ewige Gürtelschnalle auf Itemlvl > 300



## Tank_jr (15. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

ich habe gestern einen besseren gürtel (itemlvl 305 oder so) für meinen char als questbelohnung bekommen.
nun wollte ich den gürtel mit einer ewigen gürtelschnalle noch etwas aufwerten. leider musste ich feststellen, das man die gürtelschnalle nicht auf items mit einem itemlvl ab 300 anwenden kann 

weiß ein schmied von euch, ob es etwas gleichwertiges gibt oder geben wird?

danke euch für die antworten


----------



## odinxd (15. Dezember 2010)

Huhu, hier http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=55054


----------



## Tank_jr (15. Dezember 2010)

hey toll. ich danke dir 

ich habe im ah nichts ähnliches gefunden. jetzt weiß ich nach was ich suchen muss.

wünsche dir einen schönen tag


----------



## odinxd (15. Dezember 2010)

Kein Problem und danke gleichfalls ^^


----------



## RedShirt (15. Dezember 2010)

Auf 333 blau ging die alte Schnalle übrigens drauf... könnt ein Bug sein, spart aber ne Menge Kohle.

Evtl mittlerweile gefixt.


----------

